# Large roof hole cutter



## 118130 (Nov 11, 2008)

After much thinking about it, I've decided to go for one of this to install in the over-cab bed area to try and cool things down a bit in the summer months: http://tinyurl.com/nsdvoq

The only thing is I need to cut a 120mm hole but my set of hole cutters doesn't go that big. Does anyone have any suggestions on a tool I could use, I did see this but not sure if it's any good for the MH roof: http://tinyurl.com/kpmmqu (if it is any good, may have to give it a cut from both outside and inside as not sure if the depth of the cutter is going to be enough).


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I would not use the cutter you are looking at. It may rip the inside of the M/h and could tear the Ali roof. What you need is a proper bi metal hole saw cutter which will cut ali steel and wood. Have a look at screwfix. You would need the cutter and a hole saw Arbor. I have used these for years in my job for cutting holes in all sorts of materials.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi another tool you could use is for cutting lights into ceilings, mine is similar to the single blade one shown here http://www.holepro.com/powerseries.html#Single-det

If somebody puts some weight on the plastic casing it stabilises the cutting blade. Pity your not closer or you could borrow it.

Olley

PS. The air vent is shown with a max roof depth of 40mm, is your roof likely to be any thicker?


----------



## 118130 (Nov 11, 2008)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would not use the cutter you are looking at. It may rip the inside of the M/h and could tear the Ali roof. What you need is a proper bi metal hole saw cutter which will cut ali steel and wood. Have a look at screwfix. You would need the cutter and a hole saw Arbor. I have used these for years in my job for cutting holes in all sorts of materials.
> 
> steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


You're right, bad idea  I see screwfix has a 127mm hole cutter so I'll go for that one, I already have an arbor in the hole cutting set I have. The size of the hole needs to be 120mm but 7mm extra shouldn't be too big a deal.

Thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you seen one of those fans running? They dont move much air, and will not cool a van. They are good for the bathroom in a van but that is it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't forget, whichever tool you end up using, to go halfway through from one side and then complete the hole from the other side, (using the pilot hole as a guide) This will ensure that you don't (or shouldn't) get a ragged hole on either side.

The tool in your illustration will need to driven very slowly or things could very rapidly get out of control.


----------



## 118130 (Nov 11, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Have you seen one of those fans running? They dont move much air, and will not cool a van. They are good for the bathroom in a van but that is it.


I'm putting it in the overcab sleeping area so I thought it might be reasonably effective because it's a relatively small area and you're up by the ceiling (in the hottest part of the van), I just thought it would be effective in expelling the hot air close to the ceiling where we're sleeping. Fingers crossed


----------

